# Eagles and dogs



## yooper (Apr 13, 2008)

I have this little wiener dog. she is pure black so she shows up in the snow like a hunk of coal. this afternoon I was out in the yard waiting for her to empty out her breakfast and I noticed a couple bald buzzards circling pretty low over the house. as one dove I was lucky enough to grab the little turd before it had time to reach her. Im not shy, I will blast one if I see it my self again. Being the good dog she is she stays within my sight when I have her out and not on a leash. Its when she is alone leashes out by the door im most concerned and in the summer she will have almost 100 acres to roam im sure from time to time. normally I wouldn't shoot any thing that I'm not going to eat, and I'm not eating eagle cuz it propley tastes like wolf or spotted owl anyways.
my question is this: does any one know of any way to deter birds of pray from catching small dogs??? I have put alot of work in this little dog not to mention her being the family pet. It seems like just one more thing to worry about since we have a pretty good wolf population here too.


----------



## joesawer (Apr 13, 2008)

When I was a kid, coyotes, foxes, hawks, owls where shot on site. It was considered the "right thing to do". They ate the precious chickens. 
It is no longer socially acceptable or legal. The penalty for shooting a bald eagle is probably more severe than shooting a human.
Most people have no concept that civilization and wild life cannot live together with out some pretty serious conflicts.


----------



## safeT1st (Apr 30, 2008)

*Protect your Pooch*

Have someone knit or sew him a liitle sweater/shirt with two large ominous eyes on the back . Make it look as real and menacing as possible . This will deter birds of prey .


----------



## wildbio (May 1, 2008)

The Bald and Golden Eagle Protection Act prohibits any form of possession or taking of both bald and golden eagles. The statute imposes criminal and civil sanctions as well as an enhanced penalty provision for subsequent offenses. Further, the BGEPA provides for the forfeiture of anything used to acquire eagles in violation of the statute.
$5000 fine + $15000 fine for violating the Migratory Bird Treaty Act....it would be smarter and cheaper to keep your wiener dog somewhere safe...like indoors or in a kennel


----------



## ClimbinArbor (May 1, 2008)

was duck hunting in oklahoma one evening after school when i was about 16 probably. was getting close to dusk, the best time to duck hunt in my opinion, and i was anxious to get a few more birds before i walked the mile or so back to the house. So here i am waist deep in swamp water leaning against a tree with my eyes and ears on full alert, when out of my periphial(sp) vision i saw movement about 30 feet out to my left soaring right into me. I drew a bead in a heartbeat and had probably 7 pounds pressure on an 8 pound trigger, when i noticed this was no duck. In fact this particular bird was black in the failing light with a white head. Sure enough the bald eagle flew right in front of me and dipped his wings a lil as if to say "good eyes and better judgement" and was gone. never saw a bald eagle in those river bottums, and still havent since.


----------



## oldirty (May 1, 2008)

i saw one the other day. 

not to sound soft or anything but seeing them, to me, is something special. kinda fires me up.



safeT's idea sounds about right. 

i was thinking more along the lines of a spike strip coat of sorts. kinda like what they use to keep birds off statues and buildings. 

get nailsbeats to fab you up something. he'll hook you up. lol


----------



## ClimbinArbor (May 1, 2008)

or get a bigger dog lmfao


----------



## mudguts (May 4, 2008)

We install fake owls on some of our overhead equipment, transformers, regs, boosters and etc, as bird deterents. They keep the crows and hawks from building nests on line equipment. Not sure how it would do on a big eagle.


----------

